# What do you do to relax?



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

I need to relax. I'd appreciate your suggestions, thanks in advance.


----------



## peabrane (Nov 1, 2009)

Music. Alcohol. Napping. Masturbating. Sunbathing. Showering.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

peabrane said:


> Music. Alcohol. Napping. Masturbating. Sunbathing. Showering.


What sort of music and alcohol? How much do you drink?


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Exercise! 
Running is relatively cheap and easy and can pretty much be done anywhere. 
Weight lifting will get you really pumped up and leave you with a nice endorphin buzz afterwards too - much better than alcohol! 
Classes are great if you enjoy being among people - spinning is excellent if you want to sweat & burn a lot, step-up is great if you want to make class fun and go fast (cuz you have to concentrate on not falling off your board, lol).
Note that you will have to do it for a few weeks before you truly start to relax, so try not to exercise directly before bed. At least for me, in the beginning I get slapped by the adrenaline highs, but they mellow after a while. Driving back home from the gym is incredibly relaxing.

Books & crafts are good relaxing tools for me too - both helps me turn off my brain when I think too much. :happy:


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

I exercise too when stressed out. If my body hurts or I can't move I'll watch a good action movie.


----------



## peabrane (Nov 1, 2009)

phony said:


> What sort of music and alcohol? How much do you drink?


Either something calm or something upbeat but not too energetic. Soft/classic rock and piano, mostly. Pink Floyd, Seal, Wolfsheim, Phil Collins, Savage Garden, Ludovico Einaudi...

One to two servings of whatever kind of alcohol I'm in the mood for.

And assuming there isn't much of a time constraint, I'll second the reading/watching something.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Exercise - walk, hike, run, etc.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Ever heard of ASMR?


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

I really like messing with rocks and runes these days. Meditations visioning them cleansing my chakras with the positive energies they were meant to endow one's spirit with.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Then playing Mortal Kombat if I'm angry...


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

i think. i just think about everything i know, i learn, learn and learn, until i think i know everything. this can easily take months, but when i finally think i know everything, i relax for 5 minutes feeling like this all knowing being, until a new pop thoughts up and i repeat the same process, again and again. sounds fun, no? =)


----------



## PerplexedJoe (Aug 2, 2013)

phony said:


> I need to relax. I'd appreciate your suggestions, thanks in advance.


You don't know how to relax? :shocked: 
Just do the things that make you feel good, normal and okay? 
Most of the times it involves not doing anything at all. I suppose it depends on what you want to relax from work, school, etc. 
Stop doing what is making you feel so unrelaxed. Take a break, do the things you enjoy. (Thit requires enjoying something)
All this is coming from a person who people say is "too relaxed" most of the time.
Take some time off and just appreciate the things that you have or don't have. (I mean this in the most sincere and non-offensive way)
Just.. relax. :tongue:

Edit: Oh, you wanted suggestions. . Um. 
Listen to music! Classical music is nice and relaxing.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Sleep.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Ever heard of ASMR?


yeah, this really works! People making noises with spray bottles and plastic wrappers and such.

Autonomous sensory meridian response - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

platorepublic said:


>


I need to find that guy. That head massage looks sooo gooood.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Hot tea some classical music and a dim lit room.....try that.


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

I curl up into a ball and squeeze every muscle in my body for ten seconds, then release.

Or I take thirty to fifty very deep breaths.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Pretend you are a cat


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Yoga, swimming, pole dance, gymnastics, martial arts.. tea with cream and sugar and some good cheese. Something funny. Good luck.


----------



## raphaelnasc (Aug 4, 2013)

read. think. games. musical instruments. sleep. sleep. sleep.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Get a tiny rake and a bit of sand.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Stelliferous said:


> Get a tiny rake and a bit of sand.


Are you talking about a zen garden?


----------



## Harpyja (Aug 3, 2013)

Exercise. It don't have to be running or something fast pacing - I do slow aerobic, mixed with weightlifting. It takes a bit of time, to do it properly, and especially, when my head works frantically or the emotions, and I can't calm down because of it, this is a great measure for me, to get into my body again and to relax finally.

Otherwise I like to take sessions of watching crazy tv-series or films, or reading. And taking my cat on my lap, that has a very soothing effect. :happy:


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

phony said:


> Are you talking about a zen garden?


Yes.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

At night, I only keep open dim lamps and light a nicely scented candle. I read, I watch something, I take a bath. I go for a bike ride or for a walk. I listen to soothing music. Yoga and exercise is relaxing. Being happy or accepting is relaxing. I may think a lot, but in a resolving way. I recover. I restart. I tell myself that it's okay. I stay stuck in a moment, on an object, on a sensation. I think of good things. I spoil myself because I deserve it, in a healthy way. I take the time to appreciate me and life and all that encompasses each.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm wound up like a spring. (Sorry, no advice.)


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Get in my 69 Cougar Eliminator and let the horses run.


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

I lift some weights, it pumps up my endorfins and makes me feel good.


----------

